# A strange thing happened on our walk



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Was it a back leg? Pushkin's back leg always waggles when he's on his back for a belly rub or being submissive to Pippin when they're play/scrapping.

Might be things just got a bit boisterous and he was saying "okay, enough, I give in".


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

I know what you mean, Pebbles is one for that.

Just asked Mrs eusty and she said he was shaking all over that's what was worrying, the owner of the other dog also asked what was wrong with him.

No harm done, maybe put it down to one of life's little mysteries?


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Lucia shakes real easy for several reasons...... when she's cold, excited (shakes real hard when she wants to go chase squirrels and is in on a lead and can't.. lol), scared, worried ....... 

Might be that he was a bit scared of the situation?


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Another strange thing....maybe related?

Yesterday during the night Mrs eusty took them into the garden to have a wee etc. Jasper started to go and ran along toward to door still peeing, this was the day before the shaking.

Tonight she has just woken to find Jasper laying in his own pee :Cry: Typical as we changed the bed yesterday! Now just finished changing it again....it's like having babies once more!

Now we are wondering if all of this is related? He seems OK in himself, but the vet is open at 10am (it's now 5am :yawn so we may take him and explain what has happened.

EDIT: Just read this post.....probably will get the the vet.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hoping the vet gives you good news. please let us know.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! Yes, please let us know!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Best wishes to you all.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm wondering if he could have injured his spine while playing with the other dogs. If there is swelling in the spine it could put pressure on the nerves and cause incontinence. Hopefully whatever it is a few days rest can help. Praying for nothing serious!


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm hoping it's a UTI and the shaking was unrelated. Makes sense with the other night, also he's been drinking more than normal and his pee smells very strong.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would definitely see the vet - if only because otherwise you will worry yourselves sick googling increasingly terrifying possibilities (been there, done that...). As the first peeing incident preceded the tumble in the park, I doubt that it was caused by bruising to the spine. Much more likely to be a UTI that hurt a lot when he was bounced, I would think.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Poor Jasper - do let us know how he goes on at the vets please. Got everything crossed that it is something simple like a UTI. x


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Just seen the vet. She checked him over and his heart, lungs, temperature etc etc are all ok.
We have some antibiotics to give him for a UTI, but we need to try and get a urine sample for them to test....going to be fun getting that!

We need to keep a log of any fit like occurrences and let her know....hopefully there won't be any 

Thanks for all the messages of concern, much appreciated. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

My vet tech recommends using a soup ladle to gather urine for a sample. With it's long handle and wide bowl, it's easier to gather it.


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

That maybe a good idea, we were going to try a bowl....but the handle on a ladle might be handy.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

eusty said:


> but we need to try and get a urine sample for them to test....going to be fun getting that!


I have no idea how I would ever collect pee from Lucia, she got an interesting style of peeing........ lifts both her back legs and walks on the front ones........ lol... I would need to be real fast.

It was easy to collect pee from my old boy Bonito, he would always cock the same leg when he went out so it was predictable, so when we went out for the morning pee I would position myself on the "cocking" side and just wait for him to lift his leg, then I stuck a dish under the stream  

Good luck!  


Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> I'm wondering if he could have injured his spine while playing with the other dogs. If there is swelling in the spine it could put pressure on the nerves and cause incontinence. Hopefully whatever it is a few days rest can help. Praying for nothing serious!



Exactly my train of thought... Annabelle did this when she hurt hers.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about the scary moment! Hopefully it's nothing serious and heal super quickly! Please keep us posted! Sending you my best thoughts 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

